# Tilapia ruweti



## alishanaquasoc (Oct 4, 2005)

Picked up a group of 8 from Mark Denaro several months ago. They were imported from Germany.

Unlike several of the Lake Bermin tilapia that I have kept, these appear to be very tolerant of each other upon maturity and pairing off. In fact a pair spawned in a 20g long tank that held the six other fish.

I moved two other pair to a 55g tank and yesterday noticed a female hovering/protecting a group of eggs. Hope to get this dwarf tilapia into the hobby.

Check out the Lamboj West African cichlid book for a brief desciption of this fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pics?


----------

